# Update



## cherish (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, the VAR has been installed for over a week now. Nothing. absolutely nothing. My cousin, who is in school for some major with computers, has looked at our desktop and said it is a new hard drive; not an erased hard drive. I forgot how he knew this. He has also been trying to help me with other evidence gathering. So far it's absolutely nothing. This leads me to believe that the OW must work with him.

Anyway, as far as how I am handling things with H, its kind of a modified 180. Because he clearly knows something is wrong, as I am not having sex with him since I posted here. He has not asked me why. So I know he must know that I know (LOL) but it's like we're waiting each other out to be the first to say something. In the meantime we are really doing a bang-up job of putting a good face on it and preparing for Christmas like we're the Waltons. 

I'm getting STD testing after Christmas. Think I should tell him?

One question I have though. The house we live in he inherited from his grandmother. However when we moved in, we both put money into it to update it. But I am not on the deed. If it comes to it, can I tell him to leave, or do I have to leave?


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

cherish said:


> My cousin, who is in school for some major with computers, has looked at our desktop and said it is a new hard drive; not an erased hard drive. I forgot how he knew this.


An erased hard drive will show deleted files when scanned with certain utilities. 



cherish said:


> Because he clearly knows something is wrong, as I am not having sex with him since I posted here. He has not asked me why.


He isn't asking because he's either relieved that he doesn't have to have sex with you or because he knows you know and he's avoiding a confrontation. Either way, not good.



cherish said:


> So I know he must know that I know (LOL) but it's like we're waiting each other out to be the first to say something.


It's going to happen. Hopefully not on Xmas Eve.



cherish said:


> I'm getting STD testing after Christmas. Think I should tell him?


Nah. He's not telling you important stuff- why share with him?



cherish said:


> One question I have though. The house we live in he inherited from his grandmother. However when we moved in, we both put money into it to update it. But I am not on the deed. If it comes to it, can I tell him to leave, or do I have to leave?


You can tell him to leave but he doesn't have to listen to you, and you don't have to leave unless a court orders you to leave.

Usually the courts will award temporary possession of the marital home to the parent who will be the primary caregiver to young children, regardless of the situation such as you described.

He might make a separate property claim for the house in a divorce, he may or may not have a case depending on how the funds spent on the house were obtained.


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

I get tested and once you get the results back leave them laying on the kitchen table..LOL


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

LetDownNTX said:


> I get tested and once you get the results back leave them laying on the kitchen table..LOL


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## samatedge (Dec 7, 2012)

As far as the house, its probably no less yours as his even if not on the deed, expecially if u live in a community property state and even if u dont. Was the inheritance given while u married or before?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

